
How Uber punishes drivers who refuse to use UberPool - chrismealy
http://money.cnn.com/2016/07/28/technology/uber-uberpool-timeouts/
======
xxr
>Uber has adopted a tactic with its drivers that parents use on misbehaving
children

Compare with this article from earlier: [http://reallifemag.com/the-
babysitters-club/](http://reallifemag.com/the-babysitters-club/)

>Apps like Seamless and Yelp listen in on our adult lives, then speak to us
like children

